# More Halloween Costumes (cuteness warning)



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Some updates on the halloween costumes. Stella's is beyond cute.

Lola in her pumpkin dress









Still working on Joie's, but here is with his statue.









Stella trying on her Honey Bee costume  









Hehe.









Trying to put on her antenna before Lola can eat them









She just caught site of herself in the mirror ( wait till we put the wings on her )









I found these amazing nut crackers at Target, mixed in with Christmas decorations!. I love them


----------



## rcj1095 (Mar 4, 2009)

I must have those nutcrackers. Heading to Target tomorrow. Lola looks adorable but I must tell you, I can't stop laughing over Stella. I'm dying. That is the funniest thing I've ever seen and her expression is priceless. Great job Alan. Can't wait to see how Joie's and Mateo's turn out!!!


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

oh my goodnesss!! SO cute!! im going to see what we can pick up for halloween this year! they all look so sweet!!!xx


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

wow stellas costume is so cool looks great on her love it all the pics are great


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

Absolutely fabulous! Stella is just too cute for words. And Lola is just the cutest little pumpkin  Very neat nutcrackers too.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

that hast to be the best costume i have ever seen priceless


----------



## 17428 (Jul 10, 2009)

Love the punkin dress!
Stellas look is priceless!!


----------



## FireFox (Jun 4, 2009)

OMG that is soooo CUTE!!! 
They all look fantastic  
Absolutely love the photo where Stella sees at herself at the mirror  - priceless!!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Stella is a total delight period! No matter what shes doing. Her costume is adorable.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Okay, I LOVE Stella's costume! Lola is adorable as always. The last picture has me cracking up. What a face!
Oh, the nutcrackers are awesome!


----------



## Yatak (May 11, 2009)

You made me laugh out so loud when I saw Stella in her costume... and it is very late in the night here.... this is the best doggy costume I have seen.

Lola looks very cute! Where did you get these costumes? Or did you make them yourself?


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Lola's came from a local pet store.

Stella's is actually a child costume. I couldn't find anything that would fit her,
even online, the ones I liked were not available in her size.

I started looking at kids costumes for one that would slip around her,
and knew the moment I saw the honey bee it would work on her. 

She will be as happy as can be on Halloween, greeting the trick or treaters.
She loves attention. 

Mateo has an awesome Devil costume we bought last year, I have to get it out of storage, and I'm still working on Joie.


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

HAHA!! too cute! x


----------



## TashaZ (Mar 20, 2009)

just adorable! love them all!!
wish Halloween was big over here, i'd love to dress up!


----------



## princesslisa31 (Mar 31, 2009)

omg so much choiuce over there.
the little ch ornament holding the lantern is amazing to!
and you have xmas deccies in the shops already?!!!! a few small shops are starting to get their crimbo stuff out now


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

They put out Xmas stuff earlier every year.

Last year I think they put the Halloween stuff out in Sept, and it was removed
by early Oct so they could put in Xmas stuff.

Now I think they just put it all out at the same time !


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I LOVE Stellas Costume Lola is being a Bumble bee too


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

The costumes are just too 
cute. Great pics


----------



## Dazy Mae (Aug 10, 2008)

Oh they are just toooo cute in their costumes!! LOL! The bumble bee is really the topper!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am cracking up over Stella! that is soooooo funny!!!! They have the cutest costumes ever!

Brodysmom


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

stella looks so adorable!  love the bee costume  nice nutcrackers!  i have one from the book the nutcrackers...just dont know where it is though...somewhere throughout the house but i dont think we have the book anymore


----------



## claireeee (Aug 24, 2009)

Alan they look amazing!
definitely going to be the best dressed dogs on your street


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Triton and Stella could totally match!!!


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I just totally love them. I want to come the your Halloween party. It looks like it is going to be so fun. I hope you get to take them out and about to show how cute they all look in their costumes. Kay


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

Lola looks so sweet in her costume. I love the dainty little straps, she looks like a little lady. And Stella's costume is the BEST ever!!!! I love it. Stella is such a stunning dog, her coat is so shiny.


----------



## jazzman (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks Marie 

Zoey's Mom - Stella will be strutting up and down in front of our house, greeting the trick or treaters. She loves Halloween.

I think there are a few costume contests at the local petshops, I might
have to take her in. With her wings and antenna, she will be such a sight.


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

OMG Alan, your house must be so much fun!
Do you guys have children? What a hoot.


----------

